# [SOLVED] Wierd Ralink Wifi issue

## spidark

Hi 

I'm having a wierd issue with my Ralink wifi card.

```
Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Ralink RT3290LE 802.11bgn 1x1 Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 4.0 Combo Adapter

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at c3510000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/32 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-9f-50-6b-70-2a-9c

        Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci

        Kernel modules: rt2800pci

```

```
CONFIG_RT2800PCI_RT3290=y

```

Ok First i thought its was Network Manager related, so i'm using wpa_supplicant , but nothing has changed.

Ok here's the weird thing.

If i reboot my laptop, then the Hardware is not detected, no wifi.

If i shutdown my Laptop, no matter how, and restart, wifi works, no problem at all.

I also tried some Intel cards that i have lying around, but got sick of the ucode not loaded hell, so i gave up.

The Ralink card works, just not if i reboot the laptop.

I  looked into rfkill, 

here what it looks like when i shutdown the system.

```
0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

```

and if  i reboot.

```

Oct 22 18:45:25 my_laptop kernel: ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

Oct 22 18:45:26 my_laptop kernel: ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

Oct 22 18:45:26 my_laptop kernel: ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

Oct 22 18:45:26 my_laptop /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant[2674]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Oct 22 18:45:26 my_laptop /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant[2653]: ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

Could not set interface wlan0 flags (UP): Input/output error

nl80211: Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlan0 disabled_11b_rates=0

wlan0: Failed to initialize driver interface

Oct 22 18:45:28 my_laptop dhcpcd[2699]: no interfaces have a carrier

Oct 22 18:45:28 my_laptop dhcpcd[2699]: forked to background, child pid 2729

```

And when i reboot the system

```
0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

```

Same ,but  wifi driver is  not activated   :Shocked: 

And no connection at all

if i press FN+(WIFI(F12 in my case) ) then i can only Toggle  Soft block  ON or OFF.

Anybody had or having similar issue  with this card.

Thanks in advanced.

----------

## Ant P.

I've seen those errors a long time ago, but turning it off and on again usually fixed it. Mine was only a RT2860 though.

It might help to have your driver as a module, and make sure PCIE hotplug is enabled in the kernel. It might not make sense, but on mine it was necessary for the keyboard switch to work.

----------

## spidark

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> I've seen those errors a long time ago, but turning it off and on again usually fixed it. Mine was only a RT2860 though.
> 
> It might help to have your driver as a module, and make sure PCIE hotplug is enabled in the kernel. It might not make sense, but on mine it was necessary for the keyboard switch to work.

 

Hi Ant P

```

CONFIG_RT2800PCI_RT3290=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=y
```

Both are activated.

The RT2800PCI is noted as EXPERIMENTAL

```

<M>   Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (PCI/PCIe/PCMCIA) support                                      │ │  

  │ │                          [ ]     rt2800pci - Include support for rt33xx devices                                           │ │  

  │ │                          [ ]     rt2800pci - Include support for rt35xx devices (EXPERIMENTAL)                            │ │  

  │ │                          [ ]     rt2800pci - Include support for rt53xx devices (EXPERIMENTAL)                            │ │  

  │ │                          [*]     rt2800pci - Include support for rt3290 devices (EXPERIMENTAL) 

```

With Keyboard switch i guessing the FN+ keys.

This works.

I have no Hardware switch on this machine.

Saw on the net that HP_WMI should be disabled, but this is not enabled in the kernel.

So im puzzled on this one.

I know it worked in another distro, so there is something i'm missing.

Thanks for your answer and help.

----------

## olejseba

Install linux-firmware. If this does not work, look on the network firmware for this card. Give us the outcome of these commands lsusb, and modinfo modules that you are using.

----------

## spidark

 *olejseba wrote:*   

> Install linux-firmware. If this does not work, look on the network firmware for this card. Give us the outcome of these commands lsusb, and modinfo modules that you are using.

 

Good Morning olejseba,

Here's the outputs you requested.

$ eix -I linux-firmware

```
[I] sys-kernel/linux-firmware

     Available versions:  20151207 ~20160223 20160331 ~20160616 ~20160628 **99999999 {savedconfig}

     Installed versions:  20160331(01:45:50 AM 10/22/2016)(savedconfig)

     Homepage:            https://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git

     Description:         Linux firmware files

```

#lsusb 

```
 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:58de Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0461:4d81 Primax Electronics, Ltd Dell N889 Optical Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

modinfo rt2800pci

```
 

filename:       /lib/modules/4.4.21-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800pci.ko

license:        GPL

firmware:       rt2860.bin

description:    Ralink RT2800 PCI & PCMCIA Wireless LAN driver.

version:        2.3.0

author:         http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

srcversion:     26CCED9E0CE5EFBFA9B8882

alias:          pci:v00001814d00003290sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001A3Bd00001059sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001462d0000891Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001432d00007768sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001432d00007758sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001432d00007748sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001432d00007738sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001432d00007728sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001432d00007727sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001432d00007708sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001814d00003092sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001814d00003091sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001814d00003090sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001814d00000781sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001814d00000701sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001814d00000681sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001814d00000601sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        rt2x00lib,rt2800lib,rt2800mmio,rt2x00mmio,rt2x00pci,eeprom_93cx6

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.4.21-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)
```

# grep -i EEPROM .config

```

# EEPROM support

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT25 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93XX46 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SLAVE_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

```

# grep -i MMIO .config

```

# CONFIG_MDIO_BUS_MUX_MMIOREG is not set

CONFIG_RT2800_LIB_MMIO=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_MMIO=m

# CONFIG_GPIO_74XX_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_MMIO_FLUSH=y

```

Im guessing BT issues here but im not sure.

So i activated these BT options

grep -i CONFIG_BT .config

```

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST_ECDH=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST_SMP=y

CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCM is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_QCA is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

```

All the same, a reboot turns off the card somehow  :Shocked: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

spidark,

How many different network control packages do you have installed and active?

Having them installed is OK but having more than one active at a time means that they fight over the intrface(s),

As a result, none of them work properly.

```
Oct 22 18:45:26 my_laptop /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant[2653]: ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start
```

can be an indicator of this issue.

To make the Intel WiFI work, the two parts of the driver, the kernel module and its firmware need to be in the same place.

When the kernel module is configured as <*>, the firmware must be built into the kernel too.

When the  kernel module is configured as <M>,  the firmware must be in /lib/firmware/...

No other combinations work.  The firmware mus be present when the kernel module is initalised.

Make it work as <M>, so you don't need a kernel rebuild to fix missing firmware.  At your next routine kernel update change to build in if you want to.

----------

## spidark

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> spidark,
> 
> How many different network control packages do you have installed and active?
> 
> 

 

Hi NeddySeagoon

plasma-meta pulls in NetworkManager by default, but its not activated.

Same issue with plain xfce4, with no NetworManager installed just plain wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd.

At the moment i'm back on plasma.

```
rc-status --all

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

Runlevel: default

 syslog-ng                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 wpa_supplicant                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 dhcpcd                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 cronie                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 local                          
```

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Oct 22 18:45:26 my_laptop /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant[2653]: ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start
> ```
> ...

 

Above only happens when i reboot the system, i did install a different distro on the Laptop, and had no issues, rebooting gave no issues, so i'm missing something   :Sad: 

On gentoo if i enable NetworkManager with plasma-NM, it does show the wifi button, but no wifi broadcast are shown in the list.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To make the Intel WiFI work, the two parts of the driver, the kernel module and its firmware need to be in the same place.
> 
> When the kernel module is configured as <*>, the firmware must be built into the kernel too.
> ...

 

Hmmm i think both parts of the driver was build into the kernel,which worked, but when i rebooted , i got some could not load firmware trunck error, hmmm i did not pay much attention, but i think this also happend when i rebooted the system.

I gave up pretty quick.

Maybe i can try out the Intel card again.

----------

## olejseba

Ok. It's a full PCI  bus card. Give us lspci. Something like that.

#lspci

```

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V (rev 05)

```

Then:

lspci -n -v -s 00:19.0

```

00:19.0 0200: 8086:15a1 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: 1043:85c4

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 36, NUMA node 0

        Memory at fb300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at fb339000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at f020 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

```

----------

## spidark

Ok olejseba

lspci

```
 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series]

07:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe

07:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

09:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

```

lspci -n -v -s 07:00.0

```

07:00.0 0280: 1814:3290

        Subsystem: 103c:18ec

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at c3510000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/32 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-9f-50-6b-70-2a-9c

        Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci

        Kernel modules: rt2800pci

```

----------

## olejseba

ok. It means that hw -> kernel (firmware) is ok. vendor and model are supported by the module. So, the problem probably  is in the configuration of NetworkManager / wpa_supplicant dhcp.

Give us:

ps -ef | egrep "wpa | Network | dhcp" and ifconfig -a

Also check the wifi use a flag in the package networkmanager.

----------

## spidark

ps -ef | egrep "wpa"

```
root      2654     1  0 09:10 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -B -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0

root     19113 19007  0 12:33 pts/1    00:00:00 grep -E --colour=auto wpa
```

ps -ef | egrep network

```

root     19158 19007  0 12:37 pts/1    00:00:00 grep -E --colour=auto network

```

ps -ef | egrep dhcp

```

root      2701     1  0 09:10 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -q

root     19162 19007  0 12:37 pts/1    00:00:00 grep -E --colour=auto dhcp
```

ifconfig -a 

```

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 38:ea:a7:ea:74:a3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 1162  bytes 104604 (102.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1162  bytes 104604 (102.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.188.19  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.188.255

        inet6 fe80::f28:5ddc:c077:a6b4  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 9c:2a:70:6b:50:9f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 151731  bytes 196133391 (187.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 92046  bytes 10227923 (9.7 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

## spidark

```
kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt

      Latest version available: 5.26.0-r2

      Latest version installed: 5.26.0-r2

      Unstable version:         5.27.0

      Use Flags (stable):       -debug  -teamd  -test 

      Size of downloaded files: 153 kB

      Homepage:    https://www.kde.org/

      Description: NetworkManager bindings for Qt

      License:     LGPL-2

*  net-misc/networkmanager

      Latest version available: 1.4.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.4.0-r1

      Unstable version:         1.4.2

      Use Flags (stable):       +bluetooth  +consolekit  +dhclient  +introspection  +modemmanager  +ncurses  +nss  +ppp  +wext  +wifi  -abi_x86_32  -audit  -connection-sharing  -gnutls  -json  -ofono  -resolvconf  -systemd  -teamd  -test  -test  -vala 

      Size of downloaded files: 3,612 kB

      Homepage:    https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

      Description: A set of co-operative tools that make networking simple and straightforward

      License:     GPL-2+

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

      Latest version available: 2.6

      Latest version installed: 2.6

      Unstable version:         2.6

      Use Flags (stable):       +dbus  +hs2-0  +qt5  +readline  +ssl  -ap  -eap-sim  -fasteap  -gnutls  -p2p  -qt4  -smartcard  -tdls  -uncommon-eap-types  -wps 

      Size of downloaded files: 2,688 kB

      Homepage:    http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

      Description: IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers

      License:     || ( GPL-2 BSD )

```

----------

## olejseba

OK. As you can see you receive network parameters. Are they correct ?. Show us the result of the command route, ethtool wlan0. And cat /etc/resolv.conf.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

spidark,

... and 

```
rc-update -s
```

 The idea being to see if wpa_supplicant is being started several times.

That in itself is not an error but if its started several times, it means that several things are trying to use it.

With several calls, the interface be just get confused.

wpa_supplicant can be added to the default runlevel. Don't do that.

dhcpcd can start wpa_supplicant, if its configured that way.

Network Manager can start wpa_supplicant too.

Disable Network Manager and if wpa_supplicant is in any runlevel, take it out.

If wpa_supplicant is being started still, something else is doing it. Possibly, dhcpcd, maybe the network scripts.

Find out what it is and fix it so that wpa_supplicant does not start.  At this point, your WiFi won't work at all but its an essential step.

With no wpa_supplicant at startup, you can choose exactly one way start it. Network Manager will do, if that's what you want to use.

----------

## spidark

Ok im back,

Sorry

```
binfmt | boot                                   

            bluetooth |      default                           

             bootmisc | boot                                   

           consolekit |      default                           

               cronie |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

             iptables |                                 sysinit

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

             netmount |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 swap | boot                                   

            swapfiles | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                           

         termencoding | boot                                   

         tmpfiles.dev |                                 sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

                  xdm |      default                        
```

Hi NeddySeagoon

Well i tried different combo's

I noticed that i had dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant added to the startup default levels.

So i  removed wpa_supplicant, starting the system with only dhcpcd, this works as long if i shutdown the system.

Rebooting the system still gives issue.

I also removed both wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd and only added dhcpd

same issue

```
  * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Could not set interface wlan0 flags (UP): Input/output error

nl80211: Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlan0 disabled_11b_rates=0

wlan0: Failed to initialize driver interface

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * Failed to start wpa_supplicant

 

 

 Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...

wlan0: starting wpa_supplicant

wlan0: failed to start wpa_supplicant

wlan0: Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Could not set interface wlan0 flags (UP): Input/output error

nl80211: Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlan0 disabled_11b_rates=0

wlan0: Failed to initialize driver interface                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * /var/run/dhcp: creating directory

 * /var/run/dhcp: correcting owner

 * /var/lib/dhcp: correcting owner

 * /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases: creating file

 * /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases: correcting mode

 * /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases: correcting owner

 * Starting dhcpd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/dhcpd'                                                                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: dhcpd failed to start
```

My wpa_supplicant config.

```
# Allow users in the 'wheel' group to control wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

# Make this file writable for wpa_gui / wpa_cli

#update_config=1

network={

        ssid="MY_WIRELESS_ID ENCODED"

        #psk="MY WIFI KEY ENCODED"

        psk=a7657497286b2e5e1beeca4e340f1468a3fd340639c1523838bfd1ed4bffa169

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        priority=5

}
```

Something is preventing driver access on reboot.

----------

## spidark

route

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         192.168.178.1   0.0.0.0         UG    304    0        0 wlan0

loopback        0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

192.168.178.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     304    0        0 wlan0
```

ethtool wlan0

```

Settings for wlan0:

        Link detected: yes

```

cat /etc/resolv.conf 

```

# Generated by dhcpcd from wlan0.dhcp

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

domain myisp

nameserver 1234567

nameserver 1234567

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

dhcpcd generates this file.

Im installing plasma-nm and activating Networkmanager to see what's changed.

----------

## spidark

dmesg output.

```

[   10.705379] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   11.805319] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   11.805327] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[   23.134648] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   24.234598] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   24.234601] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[   25.338573] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   26.438549] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   26.438557] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[   38.145890] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   39.245858] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   39.245865] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[   40.349787] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   41.449733] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   41.449740] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[   53.145083] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   54.245094] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   54.245101] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[   55.349038] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   56.448981] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[   56.448989] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)
```

Above Error only is i reboot the system.

Kinda remind me of old hdd that needed to spin down before you start the system.

Puzzled and interesting.

 :Confused: 

----------

## olejseba

In my opinion you have a good ip correct rooting. only dns bad. Give us a ping roue defaul ip.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

spidark,

```
  * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Could not set interface wlan0 flags (UP): Input/output error

nl80211: Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP 
```

When this happens does wlan0 actually exist or is it called something else?

I'm beginning to think that the hardware reset signal which is generated from the PSU pwr_good signal does something for your WiFi chip that a reboot fails to do.

----------

## spidark

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When this happens does wlan0 actually exist or is it called something else?
> 
> 

 

I think so

After a reboot i can do this.

ip addr

```
4: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether blablabla
```

But i cannot do this.

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error
```

and funny rfkill states, nothing is blocked.

```
rfkill list all

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no
```

I can however soft block the wifi with FN+F12(wifi on/off key combo)

I also removed net.ifnames=0 from grub,

issue remains.

Original name is wlo1

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the hardware reset signal which is generated from the PSU pwr_good signal does something for your WiFi chip that a reboot fails to do.

 

It's not a big  deal, i can live with a shutdown and restart, but i'm very curious to know what's causing this.  :Laughing: 

So is this hardware ??

But it worked, just not on gentoo  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

spidark,

It may be the kernel driver.  Try an older/newer kernel.

----------

## spidark

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> spidark,
> 
> It may be the kernel driver.  Try an older/newer kernel.

 

Trying  kernel-4.4.26   :Wink: 

Ill let you know if that fixed the issue.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

spidark,

4.8.x is in testing.  

```
$ uname -a

Linux NeddySeagoon_Static 4.8.1-gentoo #3 SMP PREEMPT Fri Oct 14 15:59:40 BST 2016 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## olejseba

Decide. Do you want to be configured with or without NetworkManager'a.

Without -> / etc / init.d / NetworkManager stop, /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop. /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start. See only ping a default route # ping IP

With NetworkManager -> /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop, stop /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicatnt, /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start nmtui as root -> create new connections.

----------

## spidark

Hi Neddy and Olejseba

Ok back again.

gentoo-sources-4.8.4 did not fix the issue.

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160628 ( unstable) did not fix the issue.

This  fixed the reboot issue.

I still need to do a full shutdown to get a connection.

But if i have an active connection, and before rebooting the system, i deactivate the wifi card with FN+F12( disable wifi) and reboot, ( maybe this also works if i do rfkill block all, not sure).

But after the systems reboots ,i get a connection.

 *olejseba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> With NetworkManager -> /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop, stop /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicatnt, /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start nmtui as root -> create new connections.

 

This fixed the not auto connecting issue with NetworkManager   :Wink: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> spidark,
> 
> 4.8.x is in testing.
> ...

 

Did not find 4.8.1 in portage.

So im testing 4.8.4.

Not sure where to go from here, to me it's Partially solved.  :Very Happy: 

Maybe test my Intel-Cards  :Laughing: 

Thanks for the Help Neddy and Olejseba and of course Ant P.  :Wink: 

----------

## spidark

Hi All,

For those interested.

I was checking my flags on the NetworkManager package.

I think the ofono useflag did the trick, have no idea what its for, i'm guessing Off/On.

I did not had the networkmanager flag in my make.conf, so networkmanager flag could also bet the winner here   :Confused: 

I can now reboot , and, wifi works as expected .

```
>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1 audit bluetooth resolvconf ofono
```

Thanks for all the help.

Spidark.

----------

